# Need help with rear sight pushing tool



## johnme (Feb 15, 2013)

I just bought a rear sight removing tool for my beretta m9a1. Brand is MGW #308 from Midway. The adjust. rear sight is on back order and should have it
in two weeks. Read the instructions, sounds like be carefull , don't rush it. May have to file some on the new sight. Puller was not cheap but the gunsmiths 
around here want you to buy there sight before they will do it. All web sights are back ordered and the gunsmiths seem bored talking about ordering a sight.
I'm sure there busy with other jobs. No one would call back about, yes found these and do you want me to order it.
So I just ordered the pusher and hope for the best. Two other friends have 92's and want to try it out after I get the bugs out, so to speak !
Need any help from you guys as to how tight are the rear sight on ? Anything that would keep me from messing the slide up ? Is this a good brand of pusher ?
The instructions say it will work for Beretta and the #309 for Glock . The universal ones were rated not so good. Does Anyone know if this one I have will work
on any others ? Thank for your help !


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It seems the MGW is a good quality sight pusher. Yes, the rear sight is in tight. You want to make sure you push the sight Left-OFF, Right-On.


----------



## bigal1000 (Oct 30, 2013)

So looking at the sights from the rear of the slide you remove them from the right to the left I assume?


----------

